# Teich dieses Jahr komplett mit Algen überfüllt



## amselmeister (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin total sauer. Es bahnte sich schon ende letztes Jahr an im Herbst da fing es schon an mit den Algen und als wenn die unter der Eisschicht einfach weiterleben ist das zum ersten mal dieses Jahr so extrem wie auf den Fotos. 
Was genau sind das? Fadenalgen?? Ich meine schon oder ? Ausser das auf dem einen Foto was so aussieht wie schlechte Milch 

Meinen selbstbaufilter hatte ich ja schon Sommer 2015 in Betrieb. 2016 ja Voll und auch dieses Jahr und trotzdem ist es dieses Jahr am schlimmsten. 

Das einzigste was anders ist was ich seit Sommer letztes Jahr gemacht habe ist das Auffüllen und Wassertauschen mit Leitungswasser. Weil hier im Forum (mir) gesagt wurde das sei besser.

Also entweder ist es zufall oder das ist der Grund warum das so schlimm ist. Ich mache das seit 2 Monaten nun nicht mehr aber besser wird es auch nicht, Im gegenteil. 

Die Pflanzen kommen auch nicht so wirklich. letztes Jahr war viel besser. Es scheint so als wenn die algen die andern Pflanzen regelrecht ersticken .

Ich mache ja auch immer __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut rein und seit über 2 Jahren ist das so das davon nix mehr kommt. Das bleibt so klein wie es beim Kauf war und das wars . Irgendwann schwimmt es dann oben so wie jetzt.

so macht das kein Spaß mehr

Habt ihr einen Tip


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2017)

moin Andre,
wie sind die Wasserwerte?


----------



## amselmeister (29. Juli 2017)

Müsste ich morgen mal nachmessen, ist schon länger her das ich das gemacht habe.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juli 2017)

Algen entstehen immer durch einen Überschuss an Nährstoffen. Also muss man den Eintrag vermindern. Eintrag von außen über den Rand? Dünger im Wasser zb für Seerosen? Schlamm am Grund?  Blätter und tote Pflanzen im Teich? Fische im Teich?  Eines von den Dingen wird es sein. Leitungswasser ist eine gute Wahl beim auffüllen. Wobei man auch dort mal gucken sollte welche Parameter es hat. Das kann durchaus von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein. Auch eine UVC hilft bei Algen. Natürlich nur in Kombination mit einem Filter wo diese hängen bleiben können.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Das einzigste was anders ist was ich seit Sommer letztes Jahr gemacht habe ist das Auffüllen und Wassertauschen mit Leitungswasser. Weil hier im Forum (mir) gesagt wurde das sei besser.


Wofür besser ?? 
Ich befülle meinen Teich seit 30 Jahren mit eisenhaltigem Brunnenwasser, meinen Fischen ging es immer gut, die Pflanzen wachsen, 
und die Algen halten sich in Grenzen . 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß unser gechlortes, mit Hormonen angereichertes und antibiotikaversifftes Leitungswasser besser ist.


----------



## amselmeister (30. Juli 2017)

Nährstoffe über den Rand kann normal nicht. Als Erde habe ich seit Anfang an nur Spielsand drin und gebe keinerlei Dünger in den Teich.
Fische sind drin, ja aber immer der selbe bestand. ca 15 Kleine Goldfische. 
Blätter fallen immer mal ein paar rein aber ich versuche immer alles abgestorbene rauszuholen. So wie immer 
UVC und Vorfilter habe ich auch.

Von daher verstehe ich das nicht warum das so heftig ist. Ausser das Leitungswasser habe ich nichts geändert.
__ Frösche habe ich welche drin das war sonst nicht so viel., Glaube schon das es daran liegt auch.

Wasserwerte prüfe ich gleich


----------



## toschbaer (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andre,
wer braucht UVC????
Bringe Leben ins Wasser!
UVC in die Tonne und eine gute Pumpe die Bewegung ins Wasser bringt!
Versuche den PH unter 7,5 zu halten!
Und das leidige Thema, hilft EM ´= Ja

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## groecamp (30. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Leitungswasser ist eine gute Wahl beim auffüllen


Das Problem ist halt nur beim Trinkwasser.... es ist Phosphat beigemischt...
Viel Phosphat viel Algen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. Juli 2017)

Also was im jeweiligen Leitungswasser "beigemischt" ist und wenn ja, wieviel, das ergibt nur die Anfrage beim zuständigen Wasserwerk, verallgemeinern kann man da gar nix. Manchmal veröffentlicht das zuständige Wasserwerk bzw. Gemeide, Stadt etc. die Werte auch im Internet, ansonsten im Amtsblatt o.ä. auf jeden Fall geben sie aber auf Nachfrage Auskunft.
Anhand der Werte des Leitungswassers und den Werten des Teichwassers kann man dann evtl. Rückschlüsse auf das Algenwachstum ziehen, alles andere ist Fischen im Trüben.

Apropos trüb: ich denke eher, dass die Goldfische die Algen düngen, was sollen ein paar __ Frösche damit zu tun haben?
Das Wachstum der höheren Pflanzen braucht Zeit. Das geht weder von heute auf morgen, noch von einem Jahr aufs nächste.


----------



## groecamp (30. Juli 2017)

Also ... Algen fangen an bei einem Wert von ca. 0,035 mg/l sich wohl zu fühlen...
Die EU-Richtlinie gibt einen Grenzwert von 5,2 mg/l und einen Richtwert von 0,42 mg/l an...
So da muss ich nicht lange bei jemanden nachfragen!!


----------



## amselmeister (30. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich das seit 3 Monaten nur noch mit gesammelten Regenwasser mache sollte es dann nächstes Jahr besser werden?
Muss ich die weg machen oder sollten die über den Winter einfach totfrieren?

Wasserwerte sind wie folgt:

PH Wert: 8
KH und GH  ab 2 erkennbar ab 3 deutlich gefärbt

Laut streifen test
PH 7
NO3 - OK
ci- 0,8


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juli 2017)

groecamp schrieb:


> Also ... Algen fangen an bei einem Wert von ca. 0,035 mg/l sich wohl zu fühlen...
> Die EU-Richtlinie gibt einen Grenzwert von 5,2 mg/l und einen Richtwert von 0,42 mg/l an...
> So da muss ich nicht lange bei jemanden nachfragen!!



Warum habe ich dann keine Algen, wenn ich nur Leitungswasser nehme? 
Natürlich kann man nachfragen!


----------



## groecamp (30. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum habe ich dann keine Algen, wenn ich nur Leitungswasser nehme?


Weiß ich doch nicht was du machst oder reinschmeißt in deinen Pool...
Ich meinte nur, dass Leitungswasser garantiert nicht zur Algenbekämpfung geeignet ist, sondern eher verstärkt wird.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man nachfragen!


Wenn man Zeit hat kann man alles machen...nur ich weiß, dass die Werte nicht unter dem Wert sind der eigentlich notwendig wäre... es würde auch keinen Sinn machen Phosphat zur Korrisonsbekämpfung in so geringen Mengen bei zu geben...


----------



## amselmeister (30. Juli 2017)

https://www.oowv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/db/ww/pdf/analyse_aurich.pdf

das wäre unser Trinkwasser


----------



## tosa (30. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum habe ich dann keine Algen, wenn ich nur Leitungswasser nehme?



kriegst du noch, bin ich mir fast sicher! Fast alle Neuteiche kämpfen in den ersten 2 Jahren mit Fadenalgen. Danach hat sich das Gleichgewicht eingestellt. Das gleiche passiert übrigens wenn man einen Teich komplett leerpumpt und neues Wasser einfüllt. Neuteichsyndrom


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juli 2017)

Glaube ich nicht Thorsten. 
Was soll sich in einem Koibecken ohne Pflanzen für ein Gleichgewicht einstellen?


----------



## groecamp (30. Juli 2017)

Wieso heißt das eigentlich Koi-Teich und nicht Koi-Pool...?


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juli 2017)

Es heißt doch Koi-Pool.
Die baden 24h nonstop.


----------



## groecamp (30. Juli 2017)

mit einer portion chlor...deshalb keine algen..


----------



## tosa (30. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was soll sich in einem Koibecken ohne Pflanzen für ein Gleichgewicht einstellen?



das Gleichgewicht des Wassers und der Biologie. Schauen wir mal.... und lassen uns überraschen.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo groecamp,

habe gerade in dein Profil gesehen. Du kommst aus 73035? Cool, ich aus 73037...

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen, baue auch gerade einen Koi-Pool. Aber Chlor gibt es bei mir nicht...


----------



## senator20_2000 (30. Juli 2017)

Also ICH würde meinen Teich (ja mit Pflanzen und Kois  ) nie mit Regenwasser befüllen, weil: auf jeder Dachfläche sammeln sich Pollen, Staub und Co...und somit massen an Nährstoffen...
ICH denke das Problem liegt wo anders, aber auch nicht an den 3-4 kleinen Goldis (oder gibts noch mehr?)
ICH würde so rangehen, die Seerose 1/3 der Blätter entfernen damit sie sich Ihre Nährstoffe (und somit Wachstumskraft) aus dem Wasser holt , jetzt ist natürlich die frage womit sie eingepflanzt wurde? Meine stehen in Lava-kies und somit muss sie sich ihre Nährstoffe ausm Wasser holen.
Desweiteren würde ich die Algen mit ner Bürste/Schrubber oder auch Klobürste ärgern und zusehen das alles im Filter landet...
Leider kenn ich deinen Filter nicht...
wobei ich Fadenalgen besserfind als Schwebalgen, da sie sich leichter ärgern lassen....


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2017)

Soll ich Euch mal ein Geheimnis verraten? Leitungswasser ist nicht gleich Leitungswasser - die Qualität und Zusammensetzung ist von Ort zu Ort verschieden. 

Bei uns z.B. ist überhaupt kein Chlor drin. Also hört auf, darüber zu streiten, es hilft Amselmeister nicht weiter. Schaut die Wasserwerte seines Versorgers an - er hat einen Link gesetzt - dann könnt Ihr ihm sagen, ob sein Leitungswasser geeignet ist oder nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (31. Juli 2017)

Ja wie man sieht ist hier auch wieder eine beginnende Diskusion ob Regen oder Leitungswasser. Und was richtig ist oder falsch weiß ich einfach nicht. Klingt beides logisch. Ja klar die Nährstoffe vom Dach das ist richtig und angeblich sind ja im Leitungswasser auch Stoffe die Algen födern.
Ich weiß es einfach nicht ,kann nur sagen das es erst seit letztes Jahr so schlimm ist.

Seerose die große die ist schon vor meiner Zeit da gewesen, keine Ahnung. Die andere kleine Seerose (ja das sind 2 Stück) die ist einfach in einem Pflanzkorb mit etwas Speilsand damals versenkt worden.

Und wenn ich weniger Blätter von der Seerose drin habe das soll gegen die Algen helfen?
Ich habe ja dauersonne, daher dachte ich der Schatten hilft

was sagt ihr denn zu meinen Wasserwerten vom teich?
Die härte war ja schon immer so niedrig  ,egal was ich mache. 

Filter ist ja einen Regentonnenfilter mit __ Hel-X und 3 Matten (grob mittel fein) + Vorfilter (sieb) und UVC

Bringt es denn was wenn ich das zeug alles raushole? ich könnte per Hand oder Bürste einen ganzen Eimer rauholen aber 2 Wochen später ist das wieder da.

Das wasser ansich ist ja recht klar


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Filter ist ja einen Regentonnenfilter mit __ Hel-X und 3 Matten (grob mittel fein) + Vorfilter (sieb) und UVC


Hallo Andre,
wie oft wird der Filter gereinigt ?


----------



## amselmeister (31. Juli 2017)

Der große? Den habe ich nur einmal nach ein paar Wochen nach Inbetriebnahme (frühjahr) einmal sauber gemacht, danach noch gar nicht wieder. Ich habe ja einen schmutzablauf am Boden und den mache ich alle 2 Wochen mal auf aber da kommt auch fast nur leicht grünes Wasser.

Man sagte mir damals meine ich den Tonnenfilter braucht man normal nur 2-3 mal im Jahr sauber machen.

woran ich allerdings sehen ob das __ HEL-X noch gut ist weiß ich gar nicht. Oder kann das nicht "verbrauchen"

Den vorfilter allerdings wo da die meißten Algen erst mal drin landen den  muss ich leider alle 2 Tage sauber machen. Letztes Jahr reichte 1-2 mal die Woche. 

Was mir noch einfällt in puncto Regewasser. Das gesammelte Wasser aus dem IBC Fass das musste ich dieses Jahr auch erst 2 oder 3 mal nutzen für ein paar hundert Liter. Also daran kann es meine ich auch nicht allein liegen.


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

__ HEL-X kann sich nicht verbrauchen.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Man sagte mir damals meine ich den Tonnenfilter braucht man normal nur 2-3 mal im Jahr sauber machen.


das kommt halt immer auf die Schmutzmenge an - wenn die Matten belegt sind sollten sie schon gereinigt werden, leicht ausspülen reicht da schon. Bitte nicht _*total*_ saubermachen, das wäre kontraproduktiv

um Klarheit wegen dem Phosphat zu bekommen könntest du dir einen Test besorgen z.B.:  https://www.jbl.de/de/produkte/detail/3017/jbl-po4-phosphat-test-sensitiv



amselmeister schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt in puncto Regewasser.


ich fülle fast nur damit auf, lasse aber den Regen erst mal 15 Minuten das Dach spülen


----------



## amselmeister (1. Aug. 2017)

Wäre das denn so wichtig das mit dem Phosphat zu wissen? Meint ihr denn das es daran liegen kann?

Was meinst du mit 15 Minuten Dach spülen? Also bei mir ist das wasser ja erst mal paar Wochen in der Tonne und dann wenn alle voll sind dann kommt das in das 1000L IBC und dann irgendwann wenns gebraucht wird , kommt das von da aus in den Teich.

Aus der Leitung ist natürlich gemütlicher und schneller.

Dann schaue ich mir die Filtermatten nochmal an. 
Aber wie gesagt , es war ja schon am Jahresbeginn schon so.

Und das mit der Seerose abscheniden ist das nun etwas , was wirklich was bringt? Ist mir neu. 

Welche Wasserwerte wären noch wirklich wichtig sodass ich ein Kauf von weiteren Tröpchentests Lohnt?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das wasser ja erst mal paar Wochen in der Tonne und dann wenn alle voll sind dann kommt das in das 1000L IBC und dann irgendwann wenns gebraucht wird , kommt das von da aus in den Teich.



Erinnert mich an dieses Thema: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/stagnierendes-leitungswasser-und-systemtrenner.48157/

Stehendes Wasser, gerade über Wochen....würdest du sowas trinken, was mehrere Wochen in der Fensterbank gestanden hat? 
Da wird sich etliches drin ansammeln und bilden in der Zeit.

Wasser vom Dach hat auch genug Nährstoffe die es mit nimmt.
Wenn das in den Teich kommt, hast du dein Algenproblem doch zu fast 100% gefunden.


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 15 Minuten Dach spülen?


erstmal in die Regentonne laufen lassen und dann per Rohr direkt von der Dachrinne in den Teich - das geht aber nur wenn man da ist und es auch noch regnet


----------



## amselmeister (1. Aug. 2017)

Ganz ehrlich verstehe ich nun gar nichts mehr. Einerseits sagt ihr das Leitungswasser nicht geeinget ist wegen eventueller Stoffe die da nicht rein dürfen. Wobei das ja auch nicht kann weil dann dürften wir das ja nicht Trinken. Trinkwasser ist doch total unbedenklich dahingehend,

Dann wird aber auch wieder sowas hier gesagt 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wasser vom Dach hat auch genug Nährstoffe die es mit nimmt.
> Wenn das in den Teich kommt, hast du dein Algenproblem doch zu fast 100% gefunden.



Zwar einleuchtend ,aber dann frage ich mich, wie soll man es denn machen? Denn ich habe weder die Zeit noch die mittel um da nun extra irgendwas zu bauen damit frisches Regenwasser da rein kommt. 

wie machen denn die meißten anderen das? Die werde wohl doch auch nur Leitungswasser nehmen oder Wasser aus der Tonne auch wenn es schon länger "gelagert" war. Würde ich sagen, mir fällt sonst gar nicht viel anderes ein wie man es machen soll ohne nun extrem viel aufwand in Zeit und Geld zu investieren.


----------



## amselmeister (1. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> erstmal in die Regentonne laufen lassen und dann per Rohr direkt von der Dachrinne in den Teich - das geht aber nur wenn man da ist und es auch noch regnet



achso, ja das geht bei mir kaum von der Lage des Teiches her


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich verstehe ich nun gar nichts mehr.



Kein Problem. Ich erkläre es nochmal.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Algen entstehen immer durch einen Überschuss an Nährstoffen.



Der Eintrag an Nährstoffen kommt durch das Regenwasser, den du vom Dach holst. Dort lager sich alles mögliche ab und wird mit dem regen in deinen Teich gespült.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Leitungswasser ist eine gute Wahl beim auffüllen. Wobei man auch dort mal gucken sollte welche Parameter es hat. Das kann durchaus von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein.



Du hast darauf hin die Werte deines Versorgers gepostet.
Ich habe es mir angesehen und kann dir sagen, dass dein Leitungswasser astrein ist.
Genau das würde ich verwenden



amselmeister schrieb:


> wie machen denn die meißten anderen das?



Jeder macht das anders mit anderem Erfolg.
Ich kann dir sagen wie ich das mache.
Ich nehme Leitungswasser und mein Teich sieht trotz 6 kackender Koi und 2 Goldfischen so aus: 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31RpbuSBKSE_


Das ändert auch nichts daran, dass mein System größer ist, oder der Filter.
Denn der Filter baut nur Ammonium zu Nitrit um und dann zu Nitrat, welches Dünger darstellt.
Das Nitrat bekommt man nur über Wasserwechsel raus, oder komplizierte Technik oder tonnen von Pflanzen die es aufnehmen.
Da ich keine Technik dafür verwende, und 0,0 Pflanzen habe wird es am Wasserwechsel liegen und dem Algenrasen an den Rändern und dem Boden.
Andere werden ebenso behaupten das mein System noch einlaufen muss.
Was natürlich auch Quatsch ist, da ja gerade ein neues System dann voller Algen sein müsste, was es ja eindeutig nicht ist.

Jetzt habe ich dir das nochmal erklärt und hoffe es ist klar geworden.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ... oder tonnen von Pflanzen die es aufnehmen.


 
z.B. so in etwa


----------



## amselmeister (2. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> z.B. so in etwa



Was ist das? __ Hornkraut etc?
Weil das mache ich jedes Jahr wieder rein , 4 gekaufte Büschel. Band dran und dann mit Stein versenken und nichts davon kommt an. Das schwimmt irgendwann oben, wächst nicht, vermehrt sich nicht und wird von Algen erstickt

Das ist das was mich wundert. Weil es wurde ja immer gesagt das die unterwasserpflanzen sich von dem "zuviel" an Nährstoffen ernähren.

Und die Pflanzen wie __ Rohrkolben usw die waren letztes und vorletztes Jahr wo die noch recht neu waren viel Kräftiger und Zalhreicher als dieses Jahr.

Und zu der frage wegen dem Wasser. Ich finde es halt sehr komisch dass das Problem ja genau seit dem erst so schlimm geworden ist seit ich das mit dem Leitungswasser vermehrt mache. Sonst habe ich ja immer nur das aus dem IBC genommen was teils Monate dort drin war.

Wasserwechsel mache ich ja auch nicht.

Wenn ich so in die Regentonnengucke ist das wasser aber auch sehr klar. 
Und wenn ich es in ein Glas fülle sieht man nicht umbedingt  Trübungen usw.
Oder sieht man das mit den überangebot an Nährstoffen so auch nicht.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (2. Aug. 2017)

Moin moin,
Sorry...Teich viel Sonne/Licht ..Regentonne kein Licht im Vergleich..Pflanzen brauchen in erster Linie Licht und dann kommen die Nährstoffe wenn beides reichlich vorhanden,giebt es Algen ohne Ende[emoji13] [emoji12] [emoji678]


----------



## amselmeister (2. Aug. 2017)

Wie meinst du das nun? Ja also in der Regetonne ist kein Licht, somit kann ich der Regentonne auch nichts wachsen. Und dann wenn das Regenwasser in den Teich kommt dann wohl? 
Also wieder ein Pluspunkt für das Leitungswasser? 

Komisch nur das mir damals so viele zu dem gesammelten Regenwasser geraten haben und ich das Problem auch erst habe seit ich das mit Leitungswasser mache, das will mir ja nicht in den Kopf


----------



## f.dittrich57 (2. Aug. 2017)

Je mehr Sonnenstunden der Monat bzw.das Jahr hat je höher ist das Algenwachstum bei gleicher Nährstoffbilanz ist doch klar oder?


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Was ist das? __ Hornkraut


ja das ist fast nur __ Hornblatt /Hornkraut


----------



## amselmeister (3. Aug. 2017)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Je mehr Sonnenstunden der Monat bzw.das Jahr hat je höher ist das Algenwachstum bei gleicher Nährstoffbilanz ist doch klar oder?



Ja aber das war ja auch schon im Frühjahr ohne viel Sonne so, zumindest ansatzweise.



mitch schrieb:


> ja das ist fast nur __ Hornblatt /__ Hornkraut


Darum bin ich so verwirrt weil man ja sagt das wächst wenn Nährstoffe da sind, und das müsste ja weil Algen Ohne ende da sind. aber das Hornkraut das geht total ein und modert vor sich hin.


----------



## toschbaer (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo


Teich4You schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich erkläre es nochmal.


Nein


Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Eintrag an Nährstoffen kommt durch das Regenwasser, den du vom Dach holst. Dort lager sich alles mögliche ab und wird mit dem regen in deinen Teich gespült


hmm
Wenn es lange nicht regnet ok, aber sonst sind es normale Emissionen


Teich4You schrieb:


> Jeder macht das anders mit anderem Erfolg.
> Ich kann dir sagen wie ich das mache.
> Ich nehme Leitungswasser und mein Teich sieht trotz 6 kackender Koi und 2 Goldfischen so aus:


hmm Florian, warte ab lol und 6 kleine Koi 
Dein ph liegt wo? (vielleicht bei 8.4°)


f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Je mehr Sonnenstunden der Monat bzw.das Jahr hat je höher ist das Algenwachstum bei gleicher Nährstoffbilanz ist doch klar oder?


Wenn das Wasser wärmer wird,ist der Biofilm stabiler. ergo- ist genug Biofläche vorhanden und wird vernünftig an geflutet (bewegtes Wasser), wird alles gut 
Die Pflanzen werden auch wachsen

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Ulf K (4. Aug. 2017)

Wenn dein __ Hornkraut nicht wächst,DAS passiert von Fall zu Fall,auch in der Aquaristik,dann nimm statt dessen __ Wasserpest,Elodea sp.,als Nährstoffzehrer.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2017)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Nein


Wie nein? Was nein? 



toschbaer schrieb:


> hmm Florian, warte ab lol und 6 kleine Koi
> Dein ph liegt wo? (vielleicht bei 8.4°)


Keine Ahnung was daran lustig ist. Ich warte ab.


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andre,
dein Teich ist jetzt ja schon einige Jährchen alt...dafür sehe ich aber kaum submerse Pflanzen. Fadenalgen an sich ersticken (schaden) __ Hornkraut und Co. nicht. Problematisch wird es, wenn man versucht die Fadenalgen zu entfernen und dabei die Pflanzen mit raus holt. Das Triebstücke der eingesetzten submersem Pflanzen an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen ist völlig normal und bedeutet nicht, dass die Pflanzen kaputt gegangen sind. Außerdem wird ein sehbares Wachstum der Submersen oft viel zu früh im Jahr erwartet...und dann heißt es: die sind alle kaputt gegangen und die alten Triebstücke werden entfernt, bevor sie - meist erst so im Mai  bis Juni - mit Macht wieder austreiben können, um dann erstaunlich schnell zu wachsen.
Dann haben die Algen natürlich eine große Auswahl an Nährstoffen im Teich...ist ja niemand mehr da, der ihnen die Nahrung streitig machen könnte.
Vielleicht solltest du dir auch ein paar Krebsscheren zulegen...die sind zumindest auf Grund ihrer Größe und Derbheit eher in der Lage, auch starkes Algenwachstum erkennbar zu überleben. Außerdem würde ich mir noch mal eine wirklich etwas größere Menge an Submersen (Laichkräuter sind auch dankbar) besorgen (am besten jetzt im Forum - wie du gesehen hast, schmeißen die Leute z.zt. eimerweise ihre Submersen weg), also nicht ein Bündchen Hornkraut und ein Bündchen __ Wasserpest, sondern ruhig mal so eine Alditüte voll. Und dann einfach mal eine ganze Vegetationsperiode abwarten und Tee trinken.

petra


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2017)

Ulf K schrieb:


> enn dein __ Hornkraut nicht wächst,DAS passiert von Fall zu Fall,auch in der Aquaristik,dann nimm statt dessen __ Wasserpest,Elodea sp.,als Nährstoffzehrer.



Habe ich ja schon. Immer 2 mal Hornkraut und 2 mal Wasserpest . Beide mit dem selben ergebnis


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> ein Teich ist jetzt ja schon einige Jährchen alt...dafür sehe ich aber kaum submerse Pflanzen.



Naja wie gesagt kaufe ich ja aus dem Laden 4 Bund dieser Pflanzen und mache die mit Band und Stein in den Teich damit die nach unten Sinken. vielleicht mache ich da auch was falsch schon, keine Ahnung.

Das mache ich ja eben schon im April Mai. Und wir haben nun August und es tut sich gar nichts. Die Pflanzen sind fast nichts gewachsen.

Soll ich diese umhertreibenden Pflanzen Stücke von __ hornkraut und co denn einfach drin lassen oder wieder versenken?
So setzen die sich oft vor die Pumpe im Teich.




pema schrieb:


> am besten jetzt im Forum - wie du gesehen hast, schmeißen die Leute z.zt. eimerweise ihre Submersen weg



wie soll man sowas denn versenden?

submerse bezeichnet allgemein unterwasserpflanzen oder?
__ Krebsschere gehört aber nicht dazu oder?

Irgendwie weiß ich nun immer noch nicht ob das gesammelte Regenwasser nun wirklich so "schädlich" ist oder ob das jeder anders sieht.

Habe das gefühl die einen sagen ja , die anderen finden NEIN


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Soll ich diese umhertreibenden Pflanzen Stücke von __ hornkraut und co denn einfach drin lassen oder wieder versenken?


Einfach schwimmen lassen...die suchen sich nämlich den passenden Platz in deinem Teich.


amselmeister schrieb:


> Das mache ich ja eben schon im April Mai. Und wir haben nun August und es tut sich gar nichts. Die Pflanzen sind fast nichts gewachsen.


Das wäre dann eine Neuanpflanzung...wie schon geschrieben: warte mal ein ganzes Jahr ab...dann kannst du erste wirkliche Fortschritte erkennen.



amselmeister schrieb:


> wie soll man sowas denn versenden?



Genau so, wie Onlinehändler es auch machen: Pflanzen in Plastiktüte, ein wenig Wasser (Feuchtigkeit) rein, zubinden. Dann in Karton und ab die Post.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand bei dir in der Nähe zu viel Pflanzen...und du kannst sie abholen.
petra


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine Neuanpflanzung...wie schon geschrieben: warte mal ein ganzes Jahr ab...dann kannst du erste wirkliche Fortschritte erkennen.



__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest mache ich ja nun schon jedes Jahr rein und mein Teich sollte Theoretisch schon überwuchert sein aber wie gesagt es kommt nix an , über den Winter sowieso nicht.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (4. Aug. 2017)

Ich glaube du musst dein Wasser mal richtig Analysieren lassen.Vieleicht ist da Zinkoxid von der Dachrinne noch im Spiel das mögen viele Pflanzen gar nicht[emoji264]


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

mal 'ne ganz andere Frage: fressen Goldfische eigentlich auch Grünzeug?
petra


----------



## f.dittrich57 (4. Aug. 2017)

Habe Koi die fressen Algenaufwuchs aber ob die auch Fadenalgen fressen würden?


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

ich meinte ja auch eher, ob die Goldis von Andre vielleicht die Minipflanzen wegfressen, die er in den Teich tut.
petra


----------



## f.dittrich57 (4. Aug. 2017)

Das glaube ich nicht[emoji226]


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2017)

Mein __ Nadelkraut sitzt in -80cm in einem Mutterboden/Lehm-Gemisch im "Seerosen-Beet" ....

Es wächst und wächst ...

  
Das Bild ist von gerade eben

Vor 3 Jahren als kleines Topferl (wie halt Wasserpflanzen im blauen Topf verkauft werden) eingepflanzt hat heute einen Durchmesser von 80cm und eine Höhe von 50cm ...

Vielleicht probierst du es auch mal mit Mutterboden aus. Wenn du eine Gartenpflanze mal einsetzt, nimm die Erde aus 50-60cm Tiefe und setze das Nadelkraut mit dieser Erde darin ein.
Mein Teich
 
Von heute Vormittag
kennt wegen dem Mutterboden, im Seerosenbeet keine Algen, auch sonst sind keine Algen vorhanden.


Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: Teichbild hinzugefügt


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2017)

Naja mein Teich ist ja recht klein und da ich den da unten ja auch 2 mal im Jahr sauber mache um den Schlamm rauszuholen da würde ich die Pflanzen dabei eher wieder schnell zerstören. Ich glaube nicht dass das so Funktioniert.

Ich habe ja auch kein seerosenbeet oder so. Ich habe da auch nicht soviel Ahnung von. Die alte große Seerose sitzt schon seit ewigkeiten vom Vorbestizer drin, keine Ahnung wie und die zweite die ich vor 3 Jahren reingesetzt habe, habe ich einfach im Pflanzkorb mit etwas Erde (oder Spielsand???) reingelassen.

Werde es aber gerne mal versuchen.

Meine fragen sind auf jeden Fall aber immer noch erstens wie das denn nun in sachen Regenwasser ist bzw Leitungswasser

Und zweitens wegen den Wasserwerten. Ja wollte das mal testen lassen oder selber nochmal tests kaufen aber welche Werte sind denn wirklich Wichtig oder sollte man alles mal testen und wissen am besten.

Und wegen den Unterwasserpflanzen und Zehrern. Wenn __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest anscheint nichts werden , welche sind denn dafür noch gut? Also das __ Nadelkraut und welches war das noch?


----------



## pema (5. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Naja mein Teich ist ja recht klein und da ich den da unten ja auch 2 mal im Jahr sauber mache um den Schlamm rauszuholen da würde ich die Pflanzen dabei eher wieder schnell zerstören


Na ja, das wird wohl des Algenrätsels Lösung sein. 2x im Jahr entfernst du die Nahrungsgrundlagen deiner höheren Pflanzen und sorgst dafür, dass nur noch Algen gedeihen können.
Saugst du den Schlamm ab oder pumpst  du bei der Gelegenheit auch Wasser ab?
Du hast dann ja so zusagen 2x im Jahr eine Teichneuanlage...da ist vermehrtes Algenwachstum kein Wunder. Und die Pflanzen kommen erst gar nicht dazu, sich zu verwurzeln oder heimisch zu werden und zu wachsen.
petra


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2017)

Nein das kann man so nicht sagen. Die Pflanzen sind ja alle im Beet runddrumzu. Da hole ich ja nichts raus. Nur die Seerosen die beiden die sind am Teichgrund. Da hole ich nichts von weg. die haben ja schon einen Riesen Ballen , da kann man nichts weg holen. Ich hole nur aus dem Bereich rechts zur Springbrunnenpumpe hin am Boden was weg. Saugen habe ich mal versucht das geht nicht. Ich nehme einfach den Feinen Kescher und hole den ganzen Schlamm und Sand da raus. Wenn ich das nicht machen würde wäre der Teich schon total versaut. 

Teilwasserwechsel habe ich mal Zeitweise gemacht aber mache ich nicht mehr weil mir das einfach zu verschwenderisch ist mit dem Wasser zumal ich ja Leitungswasser nehmen müsste. Und meine Frau würde mir den Kopf abreißen 

Vorallem ,warum entferne ich Nahrungsgrundlagen ? Nein, ich dachte ich entferne die überschüssigen Nährstoffe damit die algen nicht überhand nehmen


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Vielleicht probierst du es auch mal mit Mutterboden aus.



wie gesagt kann man ja machen aber ich dachte es soll keine Schwarze Erde in den teich , wegen den Nährstoffen.


----------



## pema (5. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen sind ja alle im Beet runddrumzu. Da hole ich ja nichts raus.


Ich dachte es geht dir um submerse Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut etc. ), die sollten doch im Teich wachsen...oder?


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2017)

Ja natürlich, aber wie ich ja schon mehrmals sagte tuen sie es ja nicht. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Vielleicht müsste mir mal jemand das verhalten dieser Pflanzen erklären. Ich hatte das vor 3 Jahren mal dass das __ Hornkraut richtig Buschig geworden ist, danach nie wieder. also wächst diese Pflanze ja. Wenn die hier gar nicht erkennbar ist in dem "Dreck" am Teichgrund und die keine 10cm hoch wächst dann nahm ich an ,die ist eingegangen oder wie auch immer. Dann über den winter im nächsten Frühjahr war von den Submersen nichts zu erkennen daher habe ich die mit entfernt weil die ja eh in dem Schlamm lagen.
Das muss ich ja mal weg machen.

Also ist daran nun was Grundlegend falsch? Momentan sind die meißten ja hochgetrieben und sind unter den Seerosen Blättern. 
Sollten die ganz woanders hin? Also eher weiter nach oben ? Glaube nicht oder?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (5. Aug. 2017)

Die Seerosen nehmen denen das Licht du solltest die schon etwas separat stellen


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2017)

Du wirst deinen kleinen Teich niemals nur mit Pflanzen in den Griff bekommen.
Jedenfalls nicht mit Fischbesatz.

Frischwasser und UVC sind hier die erste Wahl.
Aber wurde schon vor X Seiten gesagt.


----------



## pema (5. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du wirst deinen kleinen Teich niemals nur mit Pflanzen in den Griff bekommen.


Ja Ja, Pflanzen im Teich werden überbewertet.
Und 'ne vernünftige UVC hilft gegen alles....auch gegen Fadenalgen.

Andre wollte wissen, warum er Algen im Teich hat und warum seine Submersen nicht wachsen. Beides hängt nun mal zusammen. Egal ob Leitungswasser oder Regenwasser.
Prinzipiell würde ich Andre empfehlen, die Goldfische zu verschenken, sich einen kleinen Schwarm Goldelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen zuzulegen, zwei Alditüten der verschiedensten submersen Pflanzen in den Teich zu kippen und sich dann - tiefenentspannt - mit einem kühlen Bier neben den Teich zu setzen und mal 1-2Jahre lang so zu tun, als sei sein Teich ein Ort der Entspannung  und nicht des ständigen Kampfes gegen die Natur.

Aber ich befürchte mal: Andre will partout den Oaseprospekt-Titelblatt-Teich und wird daran noch verzweifeln.
petra


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte mal: Andre will partout den Oaseprospekt-Titelblatt-Teich und wird daran noch verzweifeln.


Wer will das nicht?! 
Zwei Jahre wären mir auch zu lang.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wer will das nicht?!
> Zwei Jahre wären mir auch zu lang.



Baust du den Teich für Dich oder für andere ?

Ich habe meinen Teich gebaut, um mich an der Natur und den wundervollen Geschöpfen zu erfreuen die durch ein bisserl Wasser magisch angezogen werden. 
Und damit meine ich keine Fische.

Geduld ist halt leider nicht jedermans Sache ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Aug. 2017)

Zum Thema Regenwasser oder Frischwasser. Die einen schwören auf Regenwasser die anderen halt auf Trinkwasser. Beim einen funktionierts so und beim anderen eben so, warum das so ist und was jetzt speziell für dich besser ist kann man nicht so einfach beantworten. Teilwasserwechsel sollte man aber schon regelmäßig machen, und wenn einem dafür genügend Regenwasser fehlt, und das Nachfüllwasser zu teuer ist dann sollte man das Hobby Teich lassen.

Das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2017)

Nein ein Prospekt Teich will ich nicht. Also will schon ,aber das ist mir bewusst dass das mit meinem fehlendes Einsatz nichts wird. Und das macht mir nichts. Aber dieses extrem an Algen ist mir doch zu viel und unansehnlich. So wie die letzten 2 Jahre , dann wäre ich zufrieden. Vor allem müsste ich dann nicht alle 1-2 Tage den vorfilter Reinigen.

Warum Fische verschenken? Wo ist der unterschied zu den Goldies? Machen die weniger dreck?
Sind das denn zuviel Fische? Und die __ Frösche machen nichts meint ihr?

Ich war heute beim Teichladen und habe eine große Wasseranalyse in Auftrag gegeben, dann weiß man das mal.

Was mich aber wundert ist das man die Probe frisch abgeben soll aber ich das Ergebnis ernst Diestag haben soll. (heute ist Samstag) Also steht das Wasser da ja auch nur rum. Ob das gut ist


----------



## f.dittrich57 (6. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis[emoji264] [emoji226]


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2017)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert ist das man die Probe frisch abgeben soll aber ich das Ergebnis ernst Diestag haben soll. (heute ist Samstag) Also steht das Wasser da ja auch nur rum.



Dann wäre es doch besser gewesen das Wasser unter der Woche abzugeben, dann steht es am Wochenende zumindest nicht rum , oder ?

Wenn allerdings der große Wassertest bereits am Samstag begonnen wird, sind drei Tage als Testphase sinnvoll.
Schließlich sollten dann auch die Anfangs- und Endwertewerte der Biomasse ,( Keime und Mikroorganismen) und deren Stoffwechselprodukte analysiert werden können.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Aug. 2017)

Eventuel kann die Wasserprobe zumindest teilweise bereits am Sa weiterbearbeitet werden, theoretisch jedenfalls und je nachdem welche technischen Möglichkeiten dem Laden zur Verfügung stehen. Sauerstoffgehalt sollte möglichst sofort gemessen werden,  für eine Zählung von Plankton oder Bakterien bräuchte man ein Fachlabor, nur mal so als Beispiel,, keine Ahnung, was eine "große Wasseranalyse" so beinhaltet.

Das Problem bei Goldfischen ist, dass sie ordentlich Dreck machen und deren Ausscheidungen im Wasser verbleiben, dadurch summiert sich der Nährstoffgehalt auf, während __ Frösche nur temporär im Wasser sind, eigentlich sind es Landtiere und der größte Teil ihres Stoffwechsels, einschließlich "großer und kleiner Geschäfte" dürfte sich auch an Land abspielen. Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einen Teich dauerhaft und ständig mit Nährstoffen anreichern. Laich und Kaulquappen sind nährstofftechnisch insofern vernachlässigbar, dass diecTiere den Teich nach ihrer Entwicklung zum Frosch ja verlassen, also die verstoffwechselte Biomasse quasi mitnehmen.

Warum Mutterboden weiter vorne empfohlen wurde, erkläre ich mir so, dass damit der nährstoffarme, lehmhaltige Boden u n t e r h a l b  der nährstoffhaltigen Humus-Schicht gemeint ist. Also ein extrem magerer Boden, in dem nicht viel wachsen würde, wenn man was darauf pflanzen wollte. Allerdings sind die Tonminerale die darin enthalten sind ganz nützlich für die Wasserbiologie und das Pflanzenwachstum, ohne selbst eine "düngende" Wirkung zu entfalten. Von daher macht der Vorschlag durchaus Sinn.
Ansonsten halte ich es wie Petra: eimerweise Pflanzen reinkippen und erst mal abwarten, und zwar mindestens ein Jahr. Ein Teich ist ein komplexes biologisches System, das seine Zeit braucht.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Aug. 2017)

Also das Wasser haben die in das Sera Labor eingeschickt. Wusste ich gar nicht. Ergebnis kommt morgen.

Tja nur die frage wo ich ohne Forum solche massen an Pflanzen her bekommen soll.
Mal schauen 

Für die Teichgröße sind denn da knapp 15 Goldies zu viel? Sind ja nur 2 richtig große die anderen sind recht klein


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andre,

Jetzt kommt's halt darauf an, was im Labor alles getestet wird und wie hilfreich die (schriftliche) Erläuterung der Ergebnisse ist.

Ansonsten würde ich im Flohmarkt mal wegen Pflanzen anfragen, da gibt's doch bestimmt Teichbesitzer in deiner Nähe, die was übrig haben. Notfalls kannst du doch im Landkreis Aurich __ Wasserlinsen eimerweise aus jedem zweiten Entwässerungsgraben schöpfen  Nee, war Spaß, ich würde eher was weniger problematisches einsetzen. Alles was du kriegen kannst einfach mal ausprobieren und Geduld: Algen wachsen sehr viel schneller als höhere Pflanzen und ganz so schlecht sind sie ja jetzt auch nicht. Auch Algen betreiben Photosynthese und produzieren Sauerstoff, die grünen jedenfalls.

Ob du zuviele Fische hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich finde die Menge im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen jedenfalls grenzwertig, aber das ist eher "gefühlt"


----------



## amselmeister (9. Aug. 2017)

Welche unterwasserpflanzen ausser die hier genannten sind denn noch gut geeignet? Oder ist das schon die beste Wahl für mein "Problem"?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andre,

Du hast im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten: du wartest das Analyse-Ergebnis ab und suchst Pflanzen aus, deren Nährstoffbedürfnisse am ehesten deinen Ergebnissen entsprechen. Da kannst du nach den Angaben hier im Lexikon gehen oder auch nach den Angaben einschlägiger Händler ( Nymphaion.de bspw. macht da teilweise sehr detaillierte Angaben) oder du besorgst dir Angaben per google.

Andere Möglichkeit ist einfach ausprobieren. Wie Landpflanzen haben Unterwasserpflanzen verschiedene Ansprüche an Licht, Wasserhärte, Nährstoffgehalt usw., sind aber auch verschieden "empfindlich" was die Anpassung an andere Bedingungen als die idealen betrifft. Und manche haben auch spezielle Empfindlichkeiten. Meine Krebsscheren z.B. haben mir das mal sehr übel genommen, als ich in ihrer Nähe am Grund Schlamm gekäschert habe. Die sind danach buchstäblich abgetaucht und haben vor sich hingemickert, es hat sie aber nicht umgebracht, sie haben sich wieder erholt bis zum nächsten Jahr. Aber solche Dinge dauern eben. Deswegen schrieb ich weiter oben GEDULD. Anpassungsprozesse gehen nicht von heute auf morgen. Pflanzen müssen sich auch erst einleben.

Grundsätzlich kann auch Belüften über einen Ausströmer nix schaden, schon wegen der Fische.

Diesen Beitrag zum Thema https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wo-kommen-die-algen-her.31581/ finde ich übrigens sehr erhellen und hilfreich. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Aug. 2017)

Ja darum frage ich mich wie das gehen soll bei der kleinen Fläche die ich am Teichgrund habe mit dem Schlamm entfernen, das ist dann gar nicht mehr Möglich ohne die Pflanzen mit rauszureißen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden. Aufgrund meiner Teichform ist das doch kaum Möglich weil die andere hälfte die Seerosen haben. (nicht ganz hälfte)

Schwierig, schwierig


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

bei Algenproblemen werden meist die im Wasser gelösten Stoffe als Schuldige vermutet, dabei hat es damit hier meiner Meinung nach eher wenig zu tun. Wenn ich mir den Teich anschaue, dann sehe ich einen Tümpel in einer Steinwüste. Die Temperaturschwankungen zwischen Tag/Nacht sowie sonnigen/bedeckten Tagen müssen extrem sein und besonders in diesem Jahr. Das vertragen viele höhere Pflanzen nicht, vor allem Submerse sind gegen rasche Temperaturschwankungen empfindlich. Übrig bleiben die, die damit klar kommen und das sind nun mal Algen.

In der Natur gibt es auch solche Tümpel, meistens trocknen sie gelegentlich aus. Algen findet man darin praktisch immer und einige Spezialisten wie z.B. die Gelbbauchunke. An höheren Pflanzen kommt dort nur wenig vor, z.B. Sumpfquendel.

Um die Temperaturschwankungen gering zu halten, würde ich über eine geeignete Randbepflanzung nachdenken. Nicht nur im Teich, sondern auch außerhalb. Die Kiesschüttung sieht vielleicht gut aus und ist pflegeleicht, aber für ein ausgewogenes Teichklima eher ungünstig. Wenn dann mehr höhere Pflanzen im Teich wachsen können, verschwinden die Algen von allein.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## amselmeister (11. Aug. 2017)

Schwank das denn auch noch mal, weil so wie du das sagst müsste das ja immer so sein und wie ich ja anfangs mal erzählt habe ist das erst in diesem Jahr so extrem und ich habe auch mit dem Vorbesitzer mal gesprochen und der hat ja nun wirklich überhaupt nichts am Teich gehabt und gemacht weder grossartig Bepflanzung noch einen Filter oder sonstiges

Und der hatte auch nie derart die Probleme mit den Algen wie das hier jetzt im Moment

Tja das ist wirklich sehr merkwürdig ich werde erstmal einige Tipps befolgen von denen und auch mal die Wasserwerte abwarten bin aber für weitere Ratschläge sehr dankbar


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Aug. 2017)

Ich finde Kais Anmerkungen zu den "Rahmenbedingungen" ziemlich zielführend. Eine dichte Bepflanzung wirkt grundsätzlich temperaturausgleichend, das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. 
Dass der Vorbesitzer (angeblich) die Probleme mit denen du jetzt kämpfst nicht hatte, muss nix heißen. Vielleicht war er weniger anspruchsvoll, hatte eine andere Einstellung zu Algen, die Fische waren damals noch weniger und/oder deutlich kleiner, er hat die Problematik dir gegenüber schön geredet usw. 
Das hilft dir aber jetzt nicht weiter.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Aug. 2017)

So war nun auch zur Wasseranalyse. 
Also PH ist OK, Sauerstoffgehalt auch aber sie sagte das Problem ist das die Härte zu gering ist aber vorallem dieser Leitwert der in Mikrosiems angegeben wird . So können die Pflanzen halt nicht gut wachsen usw.

Da unser Leitungswasser ja aber auch weich ist Empfahl sie mir sowas wie Oase Optipond welches  KH und GH anhebt. 
Sollte man sowas ruig machen oder selbst was versuchen. Ich hatte mal Hünergrit in säcken in den Teich rein gemacht. Ist das nicht auch dafür ? Hat damals aber nicht so viel gebracht.


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2017)

Hi Andre,

da sind mal ein paar links zum aufhärten:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ph-wert-aufhärten-puffervermögen.4201/

http://www.wasser.de/aktuell/forum/index.pl?job=thema&tnr=100000000006572
* defekter Link entfernt *

oder such selbst mal nach "teichwasser aufhärten"


----------



## amselmeister (28. Aug. 2017)

Das hatte ich schon mal gelesen. Aber danke.
Ich frage mich halt was im Bezug auf die Fische und der anderen Parameter wie ph Wert denn nun am besten ist.
Oder muss man das einfach testen?

Also dieses fertige Zeug von zB Oase. Oder Muschelkalk im Filtersack  oder Natron kaufen und in den Teich geben


----------

